# Britemax #6S Spray & Shine



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*The Product:* Britemax #6S Spray & Shine from Matt @ i4Detailing

*Price Point:* £10.95 for 24 fl oz (US)

*Tested on:* Ford Puma

*Manufacturers 'Blurb':* Spray and Shine offers a quick and easy application to create a beautiful 'wet look' shine on painted surfaces. True wax components will not leave streaking after it is dried.

Cleans chrome quickly and can be used on glass. Unlike silicone based products, this product leaves the surface anti-static so dust is not attracted to the surface.

Spray & Shine does not contain freely atomized silicone so it can be used in body shop environments. Spray & Shine provides noticeable durability versus other spray wax / sealant type products.

*Instructions:* Shake well before use. Spray onto desired surface and spread evenly with a soft cloth. With reverse side of cloth or another soft cloth, buff lightly. That's it!

*Packaging:* Only a 30ml sample in this case. Full size as picture above.

*Product & Fragrance:* It's a thin watery liquid with a mildly fruity smell that's pleasant but not overpowering. As this has real wax in the mix (according to Britemax's product info), it should, in theory, offer a little more protection than your regular QD and is more like a hybrid of QD and spray wax.

*Cleaning Power:* The car only had a very light 'film' on it from the slight overnight mist which had settled on the car then evaporated off in the morning, coupled with a very small amount of dust, but nothing to call anything really. It coped with ease removing this, and as it's marketed more as a 'finishing' QD rather than a more general purpose one that's designed to be used more soiled surfaces, it's cleaning ability isn't a priority, but it was still able to remove what was on the car as described above.

*Ease of use:* Extremely good; a very light spray on an area of about half a panel (or about 2 square feet), and then you can either wipe and spead around immediately (advised if the surface is warm or the sun's out), or even left to sit for 20 or so seconds. Now some quick detailing sprays don't like this and need to be buffed immediately, so the #6S, being less fussy in this respect got it brownie points from me. It also means that if you're in more of a hurry, you can afford to increase the working area without worrying about if the product will begin to dry / evaporate before you get to wipe over it, and then leave streaks. 
It's not super slick feeling on the surface in the way that some of the anti static QDs are, but this could be due to the wax content, and for me anyway, that's not a big deal, as I'll take the pay off of greater protection rather than having a really slippery feeling surface.

If you're really pushed for time, it can also be sprayed directly onto the wet vehicle immediately after washing and spread around as you're drying. I didn't get the opportunity to try it in this way on this occasion though.

*Finish:* The equal of any quick detailing spray I've used (which is more or less all of the current and popular ones). Restored the nice 'glassy' appearance of the underlying wax finish, and whilst to my eyes at least, was hard to see if it added anything of it's own, certainly brought back that just waxed look.





































*Durability:* Initial water repellancy was very good, with nice beading properties that appeared to be tighter and more uniform than detailing sprays without any wax content. Washing the car in the following weeks showed it to be holding up surprisingly well for 'just' a QD.

*Value:* The 30ml sample I had did a full car about 3 times, so for the full size bottle being around 700ml, that represents quite a number of treatments and for £10.95 works out as extremely good value, and so has been awarded the DW Value For Money Badge.

*Conclusions:* Normally for post wash wipe downs to enhance gloss and provide a little top up for the LSP protection already on the car I'd be using Serious Performance Show Detailer (the original version that's now been replaced by the improved V2), and that's a product I've been using for a few years now, which says a lot in itself. However, I would view the Britemax #6S as more of a 'finish' QD than the Show Detailer (V1) and as such I would probably adopt something along the lines of a 1 in 3 application schedule. So in other words assuming the car was washed once a week, I'd use the #6S the first week, then something else (like the SD or Last touch etc.) for the next 2 weeks then back to the #6S (in a similar way to how people use Z6 and Z8 alernately). You could use it all the time of course, but that's just my personal take on how I'd use it, and like that, with the size of the bottle, it would last an extremely long time.

*USER OVERALL RATING: 93%*

















Thank you to i4Detailing for supplying the #6S. If you liked this review and would like to Purchase this please visit.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

*TESTED ON*: Subaru Impreza WRB 2005

ALL INFORMATION ABOVE I AGREE WITH..so will add my pictures to Viper's Review....

let my picture do the speaking...













































































































_________


----------

